# A poem for Oisin and Noah



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I didn't want to break the rules of the poetry slam so thought I would post this in a new thread.

Oisin and Noah, an unlikely find,
Together they were, two of a kind.
They entered our lives in 2013, 
With a squawk and a chirp and started to preen. 

Relationships grew between humans and birds, 
And soon Oisin and Noah became our whole world. 

But God needed Oisin in the skies up above, 
And down from the heavens he sent his dove, 
To collect our sweet angel of whom we loved, 
And take him back home to watch over us. 

Now Noah is solo, no longer a pair, 
But he still has two humans who love him and care, 
And if over time his perch he must share, 
Noah will tap-dance to show off his flair.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Great poem, just beautiful !!
Pete


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, this sounds like a Faith Hill song. It should be converted to a song and you should sing it since Kate C said you have a beautiful voice, NIAMH.:clap:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,

Your poem is very beautiful and truly touched my heart.
Thank you for sharing it with us. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's gorgeous! What a pretty poem  
Yay, make a song out of it!

I think Oisin would approve


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Impeckable said:


> Great poem, just beautiful !!
> Pete


Thank you Pete 



Jedikeet said:


> Aww, this sounds like a Faith Hill song. It should be converted to a song and you should sing it since Kate C said you have a beautiful voice, NIAMH.:clap:


Hahaha Nick - I think you might disagree if you heard me sing! I'm more of a Squawker 



FaeryBee said:


> *Niamh,
> 
> Your poem is very beautiful and truly touched my heart.
> Thank you for sharing it with us. :hug:*


Thank you Deb 



StarlingWings said:


> It's gorgeous! What a pretty poem
> Yay, make a song out of it!
> 
> I think Oisin would approve


Lol Oisin had a much sweeter voice than me


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sure Oisin is sitting up singing away. They were a lovely pair and many happy memories did you share. 
Thank you for that lovely tribute to you beautiful babies Niamhf I was imagining those two together and Luke and yourself all there having a lovely time.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> I am sure Oisin is sitting up singing away. They were a lovely pair and many happy memories did you share.
> Thank you for that lovely tribute to you beautiful babies Niamhf I was imagining those two together and Luke and yourself all there having a lovely time.


Thank you Cathy


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I love your poem, Niamh and I can feel that it came straight from the heart, simply beautiful! :hug:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

aluz said:


> I love your poem, Niamh and I can feel that it came straight from the heart, simply beautiful! :hug:


Thank you Ana


----------

